# Command structure of the Military Police?



## Aero (1 Dec 2005)

Hello,

Can anybody give me an overview of the command structure of the military police? What is the rank of the commander of the military police, and how are all the units split up and so on. I'm aware of the Land Force Command, Air Command, and Maritime Command structures (Well enough, anyways), but want to know how a unit like this is run, as it isn't a "traditional" command structure (I'm assuming, of course).

Thank you,
Aero


----------



## prairiedog (4 Dec 2005)

There is nothing special about our command structure.  We follow the same structure as any other Unit.  The only change we have now is the CO of the base is not our direct boss, we answer to Ottawa instead to keep impartiality.


----------



## jwsteele (6 Dec 2005)

I have always wondered in the military police if there is much room for promotion especially in the officer ranks.  I have seen a few Captains and one Major, but do the military police officers get much of a chance for advancement.  It seems like it is such a small organization within the CF that there are only a small number of posistions available above Captain.


----------



## S McKee (7 Dec 2005)

prairiedog said:
			
		

> There is nothing special about our command structure.   We follow the same structure as any other Unit.   The only change we have now is the CO of the base is not our direct boss, we answer to Ottawa instead to keep impartiality.



Wrong! Unless your in the NIS you still fall within your local command structure. In Western Area all CLS MP units fall under the APM and are Op Con to their respective bases, the APM answers to the ASG Commander. Ottawa provides technical support only.


----------



## S McKee (7 Dec 2005)

jwsteele said:
			
		

> I have always wondered in the military police if there is much room for promotion especially in the officer ranks.   I have seen a few Captains and one Major, but do the military police officers get much of a chance for advancement.   It seems like it is such a small organization within the CF that there are only a small number of posistions available above Captain.



If you want to be a General or CDS join the Infantry. Our highest rank now is Col (CF Provost Marshal). There are several LCols and a truckload of Maj. I have heard rumors that the CFPM maybe a BGen position in the future once the CF transformation gets underway.


----------



## Frenchy (7 Dec 2005)

Hello,

I just notice you message about promotion and advancement in the rank for the Military Police Branch.  I be enroll in December 2005 as NCM Military Police, after completing my basic training, QL 3 and get my certification. I thing if I right, a Private to Corporal you need to wait 2 year for a promotion and Corporal need to wait 3 year before getting a promotion of rank to (Master Corporal or Sergent) and you need to be on the list of egilibility. It's the same for a Officer ? yes or no !  You need to have time period (experience and training) to have a promotion of rank ? If the demand is they for a promotion your turn will come !

The reason I ask the question, it because after I complete my Bachelor Degree and a few years as NCM Military Police. The recruiter center advice me of a program of some type I could have or take (need to apply) to do the transfer of NCM to Officer. After I receive my University Degree. The promotion of rank in the Military Police NCM and Officer are the same as the other trade ?

Thank !

Frenchy


----------



## Poppa (7 Dec 2005)

Just wait and see what'll happen if some the rumours floating around the higher atmosphere come to be.
MP battalions in each of the areas with a LCol as a CO, 2 Coy's one "police" and one "field". The idea is that Res MP O's can be the DCO or the "field" Coy commander.

Personally I think that this is just a pipe dream on the parts of some...but stranger things have happened. One thing that I have concerns with is partially selfish. As a Res MPO this would mean I could never be a CO as a meathead only a DCO. Not that I mean _only _ a DCO but it's the same as always being a section 2ic never the section commander.

Anyways.... watch and shoot.
I'd especially like to hear from MP00161 and Jumper


----------



## S McKee (8 Dec 2005)

The CF re-org is going to change the way we do business. We're deploying close to 80 MP on the next roto, their is no way we can continue to force generate under the existing structure. Whether or not we go to regional commands with LCols as PMs remains to be seen. I think it would be a good idea, and would get the branch away from this divisive "I'm airforce I'm navy" empire building mentality. I have heard the branch is looking at all options including having all MP fall under the command of the CFPM. While I don't see the navy having any problem with it, you know the AF will be dragged kicking and screaming into any re-org.


----------



## prairiedog (15 Dec 2005)

Jumper, listen to your answer, you repeated what I said.  We work in partnership with the base.


----------



## S McKee (16 Dec 2005)

prairiedog said:
			
		

> Jumper, listen to your answer, you repeated what I said.   We work in partnership with the base.



No I did not repeat what you said. You said we answer to Ottawa for impartiality. We do not. Let me clarify. You work for the Base Commander, he/she sets the policing priorities on your base. The APM is there to ensure that you have the resources to do your job. Ottawa provides technical support, meaning they issue directives on how to do your job i.e. use of force policies etc. The 14th floor DOES NOT have any command and control over local MP assets. Therefore you do not answer to Ottawa, you answer to your Base Commander, he is your boss.   The CFNIS are the only MP entity that is independent of local chain of command, they answer to Ottawa directly.


----------



## Dissident (5 Jan 2006)

Poppa said:
			
		

> Just wait and see what'll happen if some the rumours floating around the higher atmosphere come to be.
> MP battalions in each of the areas with a LCol as a CO, 2 Coy's one "police" and one "field". The idea is that Res MP O's can be the DCO or the "field" Coy commander.
> 
> Personally I think that this is just a pipe dream on the parts of some...
> ...



I had to choke a laugh when the words MP battallion were uttered. Not a bad idea in itself, I can not for the life of me 3 MP battallions being stood up force wide. 

The only way I see this happening if by opening the flood gates of recruiting. Even with the reserve playing a (very) active role in the field company, the maning seems impossible to achieve. 

I think MP00161 had a few good ideas on this, I wish I had time right now to dig up some of our previous conversation on the subject. Something about the 3's being field only, then let deserving individuals go on a peace officer focused QL5. Or maybe I got it wrong.


----------



## QV (7 Jan 2006)

Dissident said:
			
		

> ....I think MP00161 had a few good ideas on this, I wish I had time right now to dig up some of our previous conversation on the subject. Something about the 3's being field only, then let deserving individuals go on a peace officer focused QL5. Or maybe I got it wrong.



Oh wow, would that be a bad idea.


----------



## lawandorder (12 Mar 2006)

In Ontario the Reg Force and reserve have merged to become a Batallion.  2 MP Batallion I believe.


----------



## Dissident (20 Mar 2006)

Law & Order said:
			
		

> In Ontario the Reg Force and reserve have merged to become a Batallion.  2 MP Batallion I believe.


Really? Thats news to me. Not that I am that informed about what goes on back east, outside of when we trade info pn summer courses.
On our side, the tentative date we have for an MP battallion being stood up are in 2007. And again, I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## S McKee (20 Mar 2006)

Apparently we're suppose to increase our manning level by about 100 or so.....


----------



## lawandorder (20 Mar 2006)

Standing up at the start of April, listen for it.


----------



## QV (20 Mar 2006)

Jumper said:
			
		

> Apparently we're suppose to increase our manning level by about 100 or so.....



Apparently that is the latest intel coming out of the center of excellence, from what the guys have been saying when they get back.


----------

